

Ask HN: Is there a tool to "find startups like ____"? - avyfain

Simple question, are there any existing tools in which I can input a startup&#x27;s name and find others like it? Shared investors + AngelList&#x2F;CrunchBase tags could be used as a proxy, but there has to be more than that.
======
ashraful
Quora is usually a good place for finding stuff like this. Usually someone has
already asked a question for startups similar to X (assuming X is popular
enough), and one of the answers is usually rather comprehensive.

For example: [http://www.quora.com/What-startups-are-working-on-Uber-
for-X](http://www.quora.com/What-startups-are-working-on-Uber-for-X)?

------
ShaneCurran
Not trying to troll but Google usually works just fine for that kind of thing.
However I do accept that it would be nice to have a utility designed
specifically for that kind of question.

------
_afsaar
[http://heisenberg.ziraffe.in/](http://heisenberg.ziraffe.in/)

------
jtfairbank
Product Hunt?

------
loumf
Mattermark

